
Support Disaster Relief in Chile - alexandros
http://www.google.com/relief/chileearthquake/
======
idlewords
As many people pointed out after the Haiti earthquake, it's important to make
sure your donations to any of these organizations go into the general fund, so
they can be put to immediate use next time there is a disaster.

It's human nature to want to help victims of a specific disaster, but
earmarking funds can make them unavailable for years, as agencies struggle to
figure out how to spend them wisely. Meanwhile the money won't be available
where it is most needed.

To help most effectively, pick one of the many agencies that does effective
disaster relief worldwide, and make a generous unrestricted donation.

~~~
olefoo
Who builds hospitals and housing with the highest success rate for the lowest
cost?

I want my donations to get the maximum long term effect that builds strong and
effective communities. Which organizations get the most benefit from my
funding in achieving those goals?

~~~
idlewords
Personally, I think you can do a lot worse than Doctors Without Borders

------
nico
Surprised that so few people have voted this up. Come on, not only Chile needs
help now, but if you donate you might be helping to future disaster relief
efforts. Thanks!

